# 
-       ""  ( 13- , ""  ..)???     .
(   ,       )

----------


## Dima0011

. 
     (   )     ( 3500 )   . 
   1  (    3   ). 
             . 
. 56-60-39

----------


## admin

-          . .

----------


## Def

> .

  .    .     ,     .     .         .

----------


## Dima0011

.  
          IpNet  iHome.

----------

:   

> .

       400     ,   " "    ,      . ? -     - .

----------


## Dima0011

> 400

       .      

> " "

   ?    ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## Def

> ?    ,   ,  ,  .

           ?

----------


## Dima0011

/ ,   150,

----------

!  150???  2        ,     -    /   220 .

----------


## Dima0011

.    .

----------


## Def

> .    .

   
 ...  
 .   ? 
     ?

----------

,   ,  150,    ,  220.
  , -  .    .   ,   .     . (   , )

----------


## Dima0011

.

----------

